
Dating an amateur hacker – Your worst office romance was never this bad - ozdave
https://qz.com/1782446/your-worst-office-romance-was-never-this-bad/
======
Nextgrid
The main problem here is how the "justice" system can be manipulated to put
someone in jail with simple faked screenshots or spoofed SMS messages. I'd
expect them to get call & text records from the cell carriers _before_ putting
anyone in jail, but clearly that's too much to ask.

The main question is whether whoever decided to put an innocent person in jail
without properly checking the evidence is going to be punished.

